# Lead-free slow cooker?



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Does one exist???

Thanks, mama's!
Michelle


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

You must be using this word differently than I would, because to me this means a crockpot. There is no lead in a crockpot.

If I strecth I can make this into meaning a cast iron roasting pot, and no lead their either.

Hopefully someone else will come along and know what you are talking about.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

haha! It's early here...yep, I mean crock pot


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I think that Hamilton Beach makes a lead free slow cooker. I'm in the process of researching this because I am looking to get one soon. (BTW, 'crock-pot' is a the term that Rival uses for their slow cookers, I learned







)


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

There is lead in slow cookers. Hamilton Beach says theirs is lead and cadmium free but I thought I saw something a while back that made me hesitate even with them. I hope they are safe as I would love to slow cook again!

As an aside, is there an alternative if I'm just not comfortable with slow cookers? I've used the pressure cooker a lot but I know that's not best for the food and us.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Rival is known for having a lead-based glaze for their crockpots.

I have an All-Clad slow cooker which is lead free, but it's only available as a 6 qt, which is pretty big, and it also runs a little hotter than I would prefer.

Aven


----------



## momma4fun (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
You must be using this word differently than I would, because to me this means a crockpot. There is no lead in a crockpot.

If I strecth I can make this into meaning a cast iron roasting pot, and no lead their either.

Hopefully someone else will come along and know what you are talking about.


Crockpot is a brand. Calling all slow cookers' "crockpots" is like calling all chicken nuggets "mcnuggets."


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I contacted Rival about the glaze on their crockpots. They are lead free.

Here is the email I received from them.

Hello Michelle,

I have just received your email and would like to thank you for writing. The glaze that we use on our products does not contain lead. It is made of silica flour, clay, feldspar, frit, and a few non-toxic minerals. These are ground up mixed, in specific quantities, with water. The resulting is slurry sprayed onto the pot and it is fired in the kiln at or around 1200-1600 degrees. If you need more information please contact us at 1(800)777-5452, 6am-3pm, MST, Monday through Friday.

Thank you,

Grace
Jarden Consumer Solutions


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Lead? Mine is a rival crock pot, about 10 years old. I've been wishing I could replace it, as it's teeny (I got it as a gift in University, when I was single) and I'd like to make bigger meals for the family. I guess now I have an excuse!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Is there a way we could test them ourselves woth those home kits?


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone* 
I think that Hamilton Beach makes a lead free slow cooker. I'm in the process of researching this because I am looking to get one soon. (BTW, 'crock-pot' is a the term that Rival uses for their slow cookers, I learned







)

Thanks for lmk, I'll definately check into it!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
I contacted Rival about the glaze on their crockpots. They are lead free.

Here is the email I received from them.

Hello Michelle,

I have just received your email and would like to thank you for writing. The glaze that we use on our products does not contain lead. It is made of silica flour, clay, feldspar, frit, and a few non-toxic minerals. These are ground up mixed, in specific quantities, with water. The resulting is slurry sprayed onto the pot and it is fired in the kiln at or around 1200-1600 degrees. If you need more information please contact us at 1(800)777-5452, 6am-3pm, MST, Monday through Friday.

Thank you,

Grace
Jarden Consumer Solutions

Hummm, that's interesting. Maybe they changed their formula because I remember a thread on here about a year ago saying that Rival did have lead in it and that's when I threw away my slow cooker. I'll call and ask them about that.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
Is there a way we could test them ourselves woth those home kits?

I've heard that the home lead test kits aren't reliable.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma4fun* 
Crockpot is a brand. Calling all slow cookers' "crockpots" is like calling all chicken nuggets "mcnuggets."

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
Rival is known for having a lead-based glaze for their crockpots.

I have an All-Clad slow cooker which is lead free, but it's only available as a 6 qt, which is pretty big, and it also runs a little hotter than I would prefer.

Aven

Ohhhh, I'll look into that one, too!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Lookie at what I found!!!!
http://www.superchefblog.com/2007/08...ow-cooker.html
http://www.kitchenemporium.com/cgi-b...01vcf8900.html
Too bad I don't shop at Costco, they sell them for 90.!
The only issue with me is that they're Made in China.
I'll have to do more research


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellabear* 
Hummm, that's interesting. Maybe they changed their formula because I remember a thread on here about a year ago saying that Rival did have lead in it and that's when I threw away my slow cooker. I'll call and ask them about that.

In my inquiry, I specified that my cooker was 10 years old, as well. I'd like to see a citation on the lead rumors.


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Yikes! I hadn't even thought about lead in my crock-pot!


----------



## dezinerg (Nov 16, 2007)

What do you all think of this product?

I just did a quick web search for lead free slow cookers, and this was mid-way down the page:

VitaClay Gourmet Rice N' SlowCooker Pro

Thanks,
Mrs. H
(my first post here!)


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dezinerg* 
What do you all think of this product?

I just did a quick web search for lead free slow cookers, and this was mid-way down the page:

VitaClay Gourmet Rice N' SlowCooker Pro

Thanks,
Mrs. H
(my first post here!)

Haha, I just posted the same one a few threads back!
I'm thinking it's okay, but still somewhat concerned since it's MIC.


----------



## dezinerg (Nov 16, 2007)

MIC?







:

Please decode!

TIA,
Mrs. H


----------



## kpb (Jul 1, 2006)

made in china










for the record, I'm curious,too,as we have an older rival pot..............

one that we super duper slow cook our high quality chicken stock in........








nothing is sacred, eh?


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Our local television station just did a story on lead in everyday dishes and yesterday they had a free lead testing for any item in your house. Now the results aren't posted yet but alot of dishes tested positive for lead. Most of the dishes they tested in their story they went and bought from Walmart the day of the testing. My neighbor had her slow cooker tested (don't know the brand right now but will find out) and it tested positive. They are having another free testing next week at the health department and I am tempted to take mine in.

Here's a link for the stories:
http://www.kutv.com/content/gephardt/default.aspx

The results of yesterday's testing isn't up yet.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I just emailed the maker of my slow cooker and my dinner plates. I'll post if I get a reply.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh gosh, I just sent rival an email to check on mine.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

The thing with the news story was the companies said their products were free of lead yet they tested positive. I don't know if I would trust what the company said.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmom* 
The thing with the news story was the companies said their products were free of lead yet they tested positive. I don't know if I would trust what the company said.

anyone know where the story is? can't find it..


----------



## melissa_honeybee (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leomom* 
anyone know where the story is? can't find it..


ditto. I googled "lead in slow cooker" and didn't see any news articles, though I don't doubt it is true... I'd like to know more information before I throw my crockpot out, though.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leomom* 
anyone know where the story is? can't find it..

In my above post I linked to our local news story about lead in dinner plates. The reporter tested several plates found that they had lead in them and then went to the company headquarters to ask about it. There at the company headquarters he was told there was either no lead in the plates or they were within the federal guidelines for lead. He did not test slow cookers in the story. After the story aired he set up a free testing for anyone to bring in stuff to have it tested for lead and that is when my neighbor took her slow cooker insert in to have it tested and it came back positive.

Here is the link I posted above:
Here's a link for the stories:
http://www.kutv.com/content/gephardt/default.aspx


----------



## melissa_honeybee (May 20, 2005)

thanks. After reading this I started researching lead in plates and cups and am horrified by the results, especially after reading about the children who have been poisoned by lead in their ceramic dinner plates!! Profit over safety..when will it end?


----------



## kpb (Jul 1, 2006)

gosh.........

so paranoia has arrived and doesn't feel like leaving...

what does one do now?

I have all of these bones sitting in my freezer because I don't want to make my usual 24-hour stock....

And the plates?? Thankfully DS uses his wooden bowl and plate...but what do we use??

I never thought I'd be thinking like this


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

The story I linked you to earlier had a follow up tonight. The list is complete and the reporter said the list was posted but as of 10:42 pm MST the list was not on their website. Maybe by morning it will be posted. You can check by clicking the link I posted above. I do believe I linked to the reporters main page there.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's the list:
http://www.kutv.com/sites/kutv/conte...es-results.pdf


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Great. I bet most of our dishes have lead. They're all hand-me downs. They are all made in Japan and extremely sturdy. I've been waiting for them to break so I can get new ones but they just wouldn't.







Does anybody know if older Japanese dishes are safe or not?


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

What about glazes in the US? If I were to go to the local ceramic, glaze-your own shops, would that be safe? I know I couldn't do this for slow cookers, but for dinnerware I could.


----------



## Luvourlives (Apr 28, 2007)

Reviving a slightly old thread. I was about to purchase the Hamilton Beach 3 in 1 slow cooker today as my old one is a cheapy that probably does contain lead. I had it in my cart and was all happy after reading here that Hamilton Beach does a lead free crock and then I saw it is MIC!!!







: So it went back on the shelf and I decided I needed to do more research. I just emailed the company and am really hoping that it proves to be safe though part of me is thinking I still shouldn't by MIC out of principle.

I was using my slow cooker AT LEAST once a week. I need a safe one for my sanity!


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

This slow cooker tested positive for lead. Anything above 1.0 is dangerous and this one tested at 4.6:
The Rival Co.
Sedalia, MO. 65301

Rival crock-pot stoneware slow cooker (It has photos of herbs on the outside)
The stoneware insert is forrest green in color.
Model number 3755
Control number 3755 003 0424
120 Volt 50-60HZ A.C. only 225-275 Watts

It does say Made in the USA on the base but not on the removeable ceramic painted oval insert!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmom* 
This slow cooker tested positive for lead. Anything above 1.0 is dangerous and this one tested at 4.6:
The Rival Co.
Sedalia, MO. 65301

Rival crock-pot stoneware slow cooker (It has photos of herbs on the outside)
The stoneware insert is forrest green in color.
Model number 3755
Control number 3755 003 0424
120 Volt 50-60HZ A.C. only 225-275 Watts

It does say Made in the USA on the base but not on the removeable ceramic painted oval insert!

I have a Rival with ivy on the outside and a forest-green stoneware insert. It's not the same model but I'm guessing the chance of it having the same level of lead is good.








We use our crockpot multiple times a week. I feel sick.


----------



## meaghann (Oct 23, 2007)

...are plastic bags that go inside your crockpot. Food goes inside that and doesnt directly contact the pot. It takes slightly longer for food to cook, but no one looks to crockpots for speed anyway. You could try to reuse them I guess. I havent. Anyway, it takes away the fear of lead leaching out of the glaze.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

le crueset makes fantastic cast iron pots/dutch ovens that are enameled and so pretty and cook so well on the stove top. plus cooking in cast iron is great for pregnant/nursing moms and kids.

unfortunately they are about 100-200$ but they literally are garunteed to last a life time.
i found this one for 79$

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/produ...?cm%5Fsrc=hero


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meaghann* 
...are plastic bags that go inside your crockpot. Food goes inside that and doesnt directly contact the pot. It takes slightly longer for food to cook, but no one looks to crockpots for speed anyway. You could try to reuse them I guess. I havent. Anyway, it takes away the fear of lead leaching out of the glaze.









If I have to choose between all of the toxins that cooking in plastic would leech out and lead...I might actually choose the lead!


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismama!* 
le crueset makes fantastic cast iron pots/dutch ovens that are enameled and so pretty and cook so well on the stove top. plus cooking in cast iron is great for pregnant/nursing moms and kids. ...

I started a recent thread on this in Household Management and someone suggested I do a search, which lead me to this thread.

I believe my slow cooker is a Rival, which seems to have one of the worst reputations for containing lead.

I have done a little research on Zojirushi rice cookers, some of which have a steel container, but they are coated with something and none of the sites I visited offered any information to suggest that the coating is any better than teflon.

I also looked into VitaClay, but one of the sites I visited noted no "added" lead. Which doesn't rule out any lead in the clay.

If you are going to take a gamble on no "added" lead, it seems to me you might as well go with Hamilton Beach. But if I remember correctly, their site notes merely that the glaze contains no lead and that they are in compliance with Federal standards as far as the clay. Which isn't very reassuring.

Then I came across the post I quoted above and it dawned on me that maybe I could find a Le Creuset baking dish to fit my large oval Rival. However, I'm guessing that even if I were lucky enough to find the correct size that it may create problems with the cooking time and/or temp.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

BTW, I visited the Le Creuset site and found this information on lead and cadmium. Le Creuset claims to follow the California standard. Interestingly, they do describe using Cadmium to brighten colors on the exterior of the item, but not the interior which would touch the food.

http://www.lecreuset.com/usa/product..._Iron_Cookware
Q: Is Le Creuset lead and cadmium free?
A: Cadmium and lead are two elements under strict control in the cookware industry. Our position today for the entire production process is to be in compliance with California Proposal 65 which is the most rigid standard in the world for these elements (approx. 10 times lower than "acceptable" limits). Lead is NOT used in our recipes and for cadmium a special anti-acid enamel fritt is used which will not release the cadmium pigment during cooking. Cadmium is used for coloration purposes in achieving bright exterior colors such as Flame and Cherry. The interior enamel which makes contact with food is either sand, white, or black.

Does anyone know of any slow cookers that meet the California standard?

Finally, any thoughts on lining the cooker with foil? I realize this isn't the most environmentally friendly approach but I wonder how that compares to the impact of throwing the slow cooker away?

~Cath


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

old thread... bumping in case anyone has found more info


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

Gosh I never even thought about this for some reason. I have an OLD slow cooker (Sears Crock Watcher? that's what it says) I got it at a garage sale... It must be from the 70's cause its all that retro writing and orange color. I keep thinking I should get a new one but I'm like well it works well so why? Hmmm...


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's a thread with various responses from manufacturers about the lead issue:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...ight=crock+pot

I know there were a few more threads discussing it as well. HTH.


----------



## purplelilacs (Aug 14, 2004)

Anyone know about if the Dr. Weil Healthy Kitchen Slow Cooker has lead in it? I can't figure out a way to contact the manufacturer. I think it is made in Europe, so maybe that is more promising?!?

I have been researching this lead-free slow cooker issue for a few weeks and haven't come up with any one of them that says their crock and glaze is completely lead free. How aggravating!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Aw, man! I'm the op of this thread! Still haven't gotten one and was googling lead free crock pot and came across my old thread, lol! I *think* I'm going with the vitaclay, fwiw. There's also this glass one, but it's small:
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Gourmet-.../dp/B0006A2ZRA








Michelle


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I am still looking for mine...







Dr Weil's website is: http://www.waterford.com/shop/produc...s=dr.%2520weil


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Info on this Blog on Lead in cookware.

http://www.dld123.com/q&a/index.php?cid=2212


----------

